# Best firming serum for face?



## MusicNMakeup (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been using Distinction's Firmalift for years! I still love the "face lift in a box" set and use that often.

But, the Firmalift, I have used daily. It's done well, but am wondering if there is any others out there that do well as a daily application in lifting the "jowls" and saggy areas in the face and neck?


----------



## georgie (Sep 11, 2009)

Music: have you ever tried facial exercise for lifting the jowl area? I don't think any serum can really address the saggy jowls enough to seriously help, but exercise can.

I am doing a program and it seems to be helping!


----------



## kimford (Sep 19, 2009)

I highly recommend Janson Beckett's Alpha Derma CE. It has worked amazingly well for my wrinkles and saggy jowls. My skin is now so much better and firmer looking. I will never do without it.


----------



## Ssue (Sep 27, 2009)

Try a product with DMAE in it which is targeted to firm sagging skin. I also use a product with 3% matrixyl as well a hylauronic acid to stimulate collagen production. I have been happy with the results. . .


----------



## colorgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi

Marykay has a vitamin c serum you could try. Helps with colagen for firmness and I have also been doing the facial exercise.


----------



## Ally3 (Oct 4, 2009)

a good alternatively for the neck firming is from naturalis.


----------



## Lauressa Cecil (Oct 8, 2009)

why spend a fortune on that stuff when home remedies will do it?!!!!

Cucumber JUICE......(dont work if the cuke isnt very moist) but abstract the JUICE and it works like VITAMIN E and tightening creams

VITAMIN E (of course) but you can find it in wheat germ that you sprinkle on your fruits and yogurts or icecream..RICH in tons of things to help skin, hair and nails!!!


----------

